# Reusing twist on wire nuts?



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for electrical pros only. Please post on...
https://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

If they’re not rusty inside, they’re good to go.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

As long as they hold up to the tug test. IBTL


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

jw0445 said:


> As long as they hold up to the tug test. IBTL


I could go with that, but as a rule of thumb I rarely reuse them.

They have a bit of memory and stretch out when used, like if you used them on 4 wires, it may have a difficult time being used on three.

If I am testing a fixture or outlet while troubleshooting and can get everything back in the same basic layout, a wire nut can be reused. But often I find it a tad loose. IDK, maybe I am seeing things that are not there. 

On another note, I did some work once for a retired 3M engineer, he said "Use the Ideal Twitlocks"... Off topic, but it was kinda funny and scary at the same time.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

Timwattley said:


> Thanks,


No, thank you! I appreciate the free entertainment


----------



## Timwattley (May 4, 2020)

Switched said:


> jw0445 said:
> 
> 
> > As long as they hold up to the tug test. IBTL
> ...


Ok, that’s what has me concerned, but I put in the same amount of wire that was taken out (2x #14 awg + 1x #18awg) so it’s not like I put less wires in. The connections seem tight and when pulled on don’t come apart.


----------



## Timwattley (May 4, 2020)

Max C. said:


> Timwattley said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks,
> ...


Glad I could entertain. Do you have an opinion on the matter?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

To be safe you should.

-Cut wires and have fresh copper
-Clean wires with electrical contact cleaner
-Solder wires with SILVER solder only.
-Clean soldered connection with electrical contact cleaner
-Apply Noalox inside NEW wire nut
-Install NEW wire nut
-Wrap wire nut with 3M cambric tape ( 1st tape used)
-Now wrap with minimum 4 layers of 3M 130c rubber splicing tape (2nd Tape Used)
-Next wrap with 3M Super 33 tape (3rd and final tape)
-Final step is to coat the entire thing in 3M liquid electrical tape

This is the ONLY way to wire fixtures and make sure it will last another 15 years. Anything else and you have a dangerous situation.


----------



## Timwattley (May 4, 2020)

MotoGP1199 said:


> To be safe you should.
> 
> -Cut wires and have fresh copper
> -Clean wires with electrical contact cleaner
> ...


. 

Looks like a redo then..


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

MotoGP1199 said:


> To be safe you should.
> 
> -Cut wires and have fresh copper
> -Clean wires with electrical contact cleaner
> ...


It is amazing that we do it exactly the same way.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MotoGP1199 said:


> To be safe you should.
> 
> -Cut wires and have fresh copper
> -Clean wires with electrical contact cleaner
> ...



You left out the part about running the circuit thru 3 consecutive arc fault breakers of three different brands as well as what you put up there. You just never know with electricity... Better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Timwattley (May 4, 2020)

macmikeman said:


> MotoGP1199 said:
> 
> 
> > To be safe you should.
> ...


Guess, this thread has just ended...


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Timwattley said:


> Guess, this thread has just ended...


No.. Not until it is locked. Until then we can continue on to debate the "Tightness" theory of used nuts.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> You left out the part about running the circuit thru 3 consecutive arc fault breakers of three different brands as well as what you put up there. You just never know with electricity... Better to be safe than sorry


You are right, I just assumed that had already been done.


----------



## Timwattley (May 4, 2020)

Switched said:


> Timwattley said:
> 
> 
> > Guess, this thread has just ended...
> ...


I’m glad I could get the conversation started


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Timwattley said:


> I’m glad I could get the conversation started


Me too, it needs to be debated.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You will probably get all the way thru your apprenticeship here before you get the boot anyway so lets just all have a laugh. The website doesn't allow non electricians. It says so where you signed up.


----------



## Timwattley (May 4, 2020)

Switched said:


> Timwattley said:
> 
> 
> > Iâ€™️m glad I could get the conversation started
> ...


Maybe discuss the ramifications of what happens if the wire nuts are not sufficient


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Why are we even discussing wire nuts when Lever Nuts are available?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> Why are we even discussing wire nuts when Lever Nuts are available?


Or split bolts for that matter?


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hummmmmmm what could go wrong with a loose wire nut . 
Anybody got any ideas . Loose nuts aren't fire starters or anything .


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Switched said:


> No.. Not until it is locked. Until then we can continue on to debate the "Tightness" theory of used nuts.


Are we even allowed to re-torque them? What are the torque specs?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Bird dog said:


> Are we even allowed to re-torque them? What are the torque specs?


Stanley Touche


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

catsparky1 said:


> Hummmmmmm what could go wrong with a loose wire nut .
> Anybody got any ideas . Loose nuts aren't fire starters or anything .


I'll tell you what can go wrong with loose nuts... I have a 14 year span between the oldest and youngest!

An Mac... He takes the cake with loose nuts!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

@Timwattley it appears you can read...

So, Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.

https://www.electriciantalk.com/f3/a.../topics/258186

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Max C. (Sep 29, 2016)

CoolWill said:


> Or split bolts for that matter?


Better yet, Polaris-connectors :laughing:


Timwattley said:


> Glad I could entertain. Do you have an opinion on the matter?


Hire an electrician; peace of mind is priceless...


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Why are we even discussing wire nuts when Lever Nuts are available?


Stop pretending like you’ve ever used one.


----------

